# imitator vivs



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

contemplating a build for an imitator viv and thought i'd ask here if any has some full tank shots of their imitator vivs they'd like to share. i appreciate any input

-will


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

its an 18x18x24 exo terra hooked up to a times humidifier 

i have 0.2 imis in there right now but getting ready to be 0.1 tomorrow, one of my girls is parting ways to better places!


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

nice tank... i like the depth you made with the wood


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

thanx it has grown in alot since that picture. The extra wood in the center helps to use the space thats in the middle of the tank!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

This is a "flash back to the past" when I use to do vert tanks and made my own vert inserts.









This is one of my current typical acrylic vivs. Just kind of plain & simple..............yet effective


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Gary,
sweet stuff, what size tank is that first one with the insert?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Julio said:


> Hey Gary,
> sweet stuff, what size tank is that first one with the insert?


Thanks Julio.

The vert tank is a 15 long. I actually still have those tanks stored away if you want them next time we get together some where.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just a 10 vert









And an 18x18x24









They both look a bit different now


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

nice vivs guys... i appreciate all the input. i like the stump in that last one jack.

gary is that a piece of glass on top of your acrylic viv? does that keep the top piece of acrylic from warping?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

gillenws said:


> gary is that a piece of glass on top of your acrylic viv? does that keep the top piece of acrylic from warping?


The acrylic tanks have just a 1/8" thick glass top, there is no acrylic on the top of the tanks.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

here is my intermedius viv.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gary1218 said:


> Thanks Julio.
> 
> The vert tank is a 15 long. I actually still have those tanks stored away if you want them next time we get together some where.


I will take you up on that for sure. 



ab1502 said:


> here is my intermedius viv.


that is a really nice tank, sweet job!!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I keep 1.2 Tarapoto's in this 20L vert, they are moving to an 18x18x24 exo soon though. I did not build this tank either, just decorated it.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

nice vert, that's a good plant variety. ab1502, what method did you use for the background of that waterfall? it looks really nice


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

the waterfall is carved closed cell ethafoam covered in cement. the rest of the background is GS and silicone+coco-fiber.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the viv for my Veraderos. Hopefully they'll be moving in before the week is through!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats a great tank Marina!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

Marinarawr that tanks sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'm gonna get a small clumping tillandsia and/or a light loving orchid to fill in the bare spot on top. It's been bugging me...

Hey ab1502 what size is your intermedius viv? It's awesome!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

ab1502 said:


> here is my intermedius viv.


Whats the plant with red leaves on the left wall of the viv? It's a beautiful tank by the way.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I mean right wall...


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks! The tank is a 70 gallon.. and I dont remember the exact name of the red plant, but it is a fern and I think infernalis was in its name...


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

ab1502, that tank is awesome.... how many frogs live in the 70 gal?

SOOOOO Heres my imitator tanks... ones empty and the 29 gal. has a trio... anyways heres some pics  (sorry for the wet glass) anyways good luck with the imitator viv builds guy.... hopefully you get some rad ideas and post some pics


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

there are 5 Intermedius in there. Hoping they will fill it out a bit on their own, but I haven't heard any calling yet and its a bit beyond time. All humidity, temp, etc levels are perfect too.


----------

